# The saluki



## Steve4031 (Nov 8, 2006)

Illinois provided 24 million in funding to increase train service in Illinois. Not only does this expand the service dramatically, it provides more rail fan options.

My first trip on the new service was Saturday, November 4 on the Saluki. I got a decent round trip fare that was less than 50 dollars. Pretty good.

Arrived Union station on Saturday morning to get tickets at about 8 a.m The station was pleasantly busy, with a line of 7 or 8 people waiting to buy tickets. The agent remarked as I picked up my tickets that the new trains made her morning go faster. The south Concourse was about 75 percent full. It was clear thatt even though the new trains were only a week old, people new about them and were ready to ride.

The Saluki boarded ab about 8:55 for its 9:15 departure. There was one engine, a remodeled amfleet cafe car with 2-1 seating for business class. than 3 horizon ars. The horizons were in excellet condition, with outlets at most seats. The first coach seated passengers for carbondale, the second and 3rd seated passengers for Champaign and other stops. The train left Homewodd with the first two cars full, and then some in the last car. South of Champaign the last two cars werre empty.

We immediately lost 15 minutes or so waiting for 58 which was backing in from the St. Charles airline. Then we had a slow go of it making the reverse move and then pulling forward onto the air line. During all of this, I saw a full length dome car in the Amtrak yard in Amtrak colors. Where did this come from?

We made a fast run down the IC line and were about 25 minutes late out of Homewood. We we were never more than 31 minutes late for the entire run down to carbodnale.

As we left Homewood, I walked up to the cafe car for a snack. As I walked through the vestibule area, I observed that a door was still open as the train was accelerating to top speed. I notified the attendnat and she dashed back to close it. She thanked me and pointed out that somebody else had left it open. Damn!! If somebody had walked out there and fell off . . .

There was padding in the schedule, so we made up time into Carbondale. Before entering the station, the train enters a wye to back into the station so that it is ready for the return trip. Aparently some of the passengers were first time riders because they were amazed at the move, and kind of enjoyed it.

Carbondale is a great turn around place. There is a good restaurant across from the station named Booby's that had a nice selection of sandwiches at nice pricees. The station is modern and clean. The agent was unfamiliar with doing agr upgrades, so I paid for business class coming back.

Business class with the 2-1 seating is worth the 14 dollar upgrade. However, you only get a complimentary beverage. I only got one coke, so I do not know if it is unlimited free pop. I suspect not because of the accounting that Amtrak is now undergoing. There is significantly more legroom than in coach, and the seats are made of a different material. Leather? Im not sure. If they have these cars on all Illinois trains, I would probably do business class all of the time. It was not completely full on the trip back to Chicago.

Overall, the new service was marked improvment over the earlier midwest corridor product. If they have these same kind of Horizon cars on all of the routes in Illinois witht he new business class, this is a good step in the right directioin.

More reports will follow as I ride the other trains.


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 8, 2006)

Rob, the car you saw was the 10031, they reserve it primarily for special trips, and I believe it is available in charter service. You will also see it every now and then out west when the run extra Surfliners during the holiday season. Also, I believe the Business Class car you saw is a standard in the Midwest since the Illini/Saluki exchange trainsets on a regular basis with Lincoln Service and other routes.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 8, 2006)

battalion51 said:


> Rob,


Rob? :blink: Whose Rob? :unsure: I see no Rob here in this topic. Only Steve and now me of course. :lol:



battalion51 said:


> Also, I believe the Business Class car you saw is a standard in the Midwest since the Illini/Saluki exchange trainsets on a regular basis with Lincoln Service and other routes.


Most of the former Metroliner Club Cars (First Class cars) have now been converted to Club Dinettes. These cars now see service on many routes where they serve as both the cafe car and the BC car. All come with a Faux (Fake) Leather seat covers.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 8, 2006)

Ps. Steve, thanks for the report. I'm glad you had a great trip.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 8, 2006)

Steve4031 said:


> Carbondale is a great turn around place. There is a good restaurant across from the station named Booby's that had a nice selection of sandwiches at nice pricees. The station is modern and clean. The agent was unfamiliar with doing agr upgrades, so I paid for business class coming back.


Is the station in the same place the old IC station was located, if you know. I once traveled from Carbondale to Chicago on the IC, probably about 1958. Thanks!


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 9, 2006)

Can you tell I'm out of it? :lol: :blink:


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 10, 2006)

battalion51 said:


> Can you tell I'm out of it? :lol: :blink:



That is ok.  I thought somebody else had posted the trip report for the same trip.

The new station is about 2 blocks south of the old station. There is an IC freight locomotive and caboose on display.

Alan, Looking forward to seen you at the BARF 2007. Missed you in Canada.


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 11, 2006)

Steve4031 said:


> Alan, Looking forward to seen you at the BARF 2007.


Now there's a pleasant thought.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Nov 11, 2006)

Did you really HAVE to bring that up again??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 12, 2006)

AmtrakWPK said:


> Did you really HAVE to bring that up again??? :lol: :lol:



Yes, I did. Been looking forward to the Big Apple Rail Fest 2007 for sometime now.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 12, 2006)

Steve4031 said:


> Been looking forward to the Big Apple Rail Fest 2007 for sometime now.


When will that be? Details put together yet?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 12, 2006)

MrFSS said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Been looking forward to the Big Apple Rail Fest 2007 for sometime now.
> ...


Yup, just head here for the run down.


----------

